# ITEMS MISSING FROM ORDER - VAPE KING



## XsCode (7/8/20)

Order VK77105
Order placed 23/07/2020
Completed and given to the courrier guy on 27/03/2020.

PARCEL LOST BY COURRIER SERVICE

Courrier guy arranged for a replacement parcel - received by The courrier guy on 05/08/2020

Delivered to my house 06/08/2020 - MISSING 4 ITEMS TO THE VALUE OF R408.

Courrier Driver was witness to opening and checking of package. Items was NOT TICKED off on the invoice that was sent from VK with the package.

Vape King has not previously responded to my emails regarding the missing package - so I will post it here. WHAT DO I DO TO FINALLY GET THE REST OF MY ORDER ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## XsCode (7/8/20)

@Stroodlepuff

I trust I'm linking the right person here ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/8/20)

Hi There

I have checked with my warehouse:


TashjaToday at 12:01 PM
pls tell her I was investigating and in our hurry to get the goods out her her we didn't turn the page
[12:01 PM]
they writing the waybill to send her the 4 cottons right now
[12:01 PM]
shipping today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## XsCode (7/8/20)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi There
> 
> I have checked with my warehouse:
> 
> ...



You are SUPER AWESOME thank you! I've been at the end of my rope with this as TCG are just terrible with dealing with this crises! Thank you so much!

Edit: This was the kind of professionalism I expected from TCG. Wish they could see how it's done

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (7/8/20)

So anyway... If you add crushed rosemary, smoked paprika and pink Himalayan rock salt to your olive oil before dousing your chips they'll really come out great.

Be sure to preheat your airfryer to 200°C and shake them up every 3 minutes. Total cooking time is around 14 minutes.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 14


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/8/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> So any way, if you add rosemary, smoked paprika and pink Himalayan rock salt to you olive oil before dousing your chips they'll really come out great.
> 
> Be sure to preheat your airfryer to 200°C and shake them up every 3 minutes. Total cooking time is around 14 minutes.


@XsCode is going to be so confused with your post. 

See here ---> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-sa.t67794/ for context   (Air Fryer reference starts at the bottom of page 2)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## XsCode (7/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> @XsCode is going to be so confused with your post.
> 
> See here ---> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-sa.t67794/ for context   (Air Fryer reference starts at the bottom of page 2)



Thanks dude, although it really isn't even remotely the same situation, still - 2 things... 

If it wasn't for this info I would never have known an air fryer is just the thing for a skaap tjoppie.
How has no-one made fun of me yet for calling lost coils and cotton A CRISIS?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/8/20)

XsCode said:


> Thanks dude, although it really isn't even remotely the same situation, still - 2 things...
> 
> If it wasn't for this info I would never have known an air fryer is just the thing for a skaap tjoppie.
> How has no-one made fun of me yet for calling lost coils and cotton A CRISIS?



Lost coils and cotton is a crisis. Hell, 1ml in juice lost is a crisis.  

Anyway, welcome to the forum. Stick around, there's a wealth of info on here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Hooked (7/8/20)

XsCode said:


> Thanks dude, although it really isn't even remotely the same situation, still - 2 things...
> 
> If it wasn't for this info I would never have known an air fryer is just the thing for a skaap tjoppie.
> How has no-one made fun of me yet for calling lost coils and cotton A CRISIS?



Because it IS a crisis! @XsCode ... although you could go back to commercial coils if you really had to

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (7/8/20)

XsCode said:


> You are SUPER AWESOME thank you! I've been at the end of my rope with this as TCG are just terrible with dealing with this crises! Thank you so much!
> 
> Edit: This was the kind of professionalism I expected from TCG. Wish they could see how it's done



@XsCode So glad it's all been resolved ... well ... not yet - holding thumbs that TCG doesn't lose the rest of your order. That would be really funny . I must say, it's the first time that I've heard of TCG completely losing an order. I've had orders gone missing, but they were found a day or so later. Ah well ... s***t happens. Think of it this way - in a year's time you'll either have forgotten about it, or you'll be laughing about it. Vasbyt ... cappuccino any day now at Boeretroos.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## XsCode (7/8/20)

Yeah it's been some bad luck. Unfortunately by "12 days lost" when I tried to follow up for the second time due to no feedback from them, their "tracing agent" threw down the phone in my ear twice in a row when she heard my tracking number and stopped answering her phone. Things escalated rather quickly after that and got far worse before it got better. I for one am done with TCG.

Their service was fine until something went wrong. When the wheels came off the entire car exploded. It's a shame since I really like their delivery guy in this area.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (7/8/20)

XsCode said:


> Yeah it's been some bad luck. Unfortunately by "12 days lost" when I tried to follow up for the second time due to no feedback from them, their "tracing agent" threw down the phone in my ear twice in a row when she heard my tracking number and stopped answering her phone. Things escalated rather quickly after that and got far worse before it got better. I for one am done with TCG.
> 
> Their service was fine until something went wrong. When the wheels came off the entire car exploded. It's a shame since I really like their delivery guy in this area.



Problem is that the customer has no choice in which courier service the shop uses, so you might think you're "done" with TCG but you're far from done with them. And most (if not all) vendors use TCG. And quite honestly, most of the time they're very good - you've just been very unlucky indeed. Put this behind you and move on ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (7/8/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> So any way, if you add rosemary, smoked paprika and pink Himalayan rock salt to you olive oil before dousing your chips they'll really come out great.
> 
> Be sure to preheat your airfryer to 200°C and shake them up every 3 minutes. Total cooking time is around 14 minutes.


Glad you continued the chip's theme. The next one is Ice-cream.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (7/8/20)

Hooked said:


> @XsCode So glad it's all been resolved ... well ... not yet - holding thumbs that TCG doesn't lose the rest of your order. That would be really funny . I must say, it's the first time that I've heard of TCG completely losing an order. I've had orders gone missing, but they were found a day or so later. Ah well ... s***t happens. Think of it this way - in a year's time you'll either have forgotten about it, or you'll be laughing about it. Vasbyt ... cappuccino any day now at Boeretroos.


My area TCG bringer of treasures was hijacked a few weeks back. Apologies profusely when he didn’t make a collection on time. Was hijacked not even 50 meters away from the police station.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (7/8/20)

Christos said:


> My area TCG bringer of treasures was hijacked a few weeks back. Apologies profusely when he didn’t make a collection on time. Was hijacked not even 50 meters away from the police station.



Oh. My. Vape. Seems to be happening more frequently nowadays. Opening all the parcels must be quite fun for the hijackers! Perhaps they even have a conveyor-belt sorting facility. Electronics, clothing, vape stuff ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (7/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Oh. My. Vape. Seems to be happening more frequently nowadays. Opening all the parcels must be quite fun for the hijackers! Perhaps they even have a conveyor-belt sorting facility. Electronics, clothing, vape stuff ...


I hope they get a healthy supply of hemroid cream and some “ adult toys”

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## XsCode (8/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Problem is that the customer has no choice in which courier service the shop uses, so you might think you're "done" with TCG but you're far from done with them. And most (if not all) vendors use TCG. And quite honestly, most of the time they're very good - you've just been very unlucky indeed. Put this behind you and move on ...




I strongly disagree. Since this fiasco started and I was eventually forced to take this to social media to just get a response from them, several people have reached out to me with similar horror stories. A simple google search shows this is far from an isolated incident and many people are complaining about their decline in service delivery. 

The issue is not that the parcel was lost, it is how they chose to deal with it that was unacceptable.

*This is why we are forced to deal with bad service in this country, because we allow it, we accept it and we "move on" like someone did not just try to b*shit you out of R1600 and then wash their hands of it.*

The are online vape stores that allow pick up, if not near me I can send another courier company that has not yet thrown phones down in my ear, shouted at and ignored me and deleted posts off social media to hide their mistake and make me go away silently and just "move on". There is always another way.

This is the tip of the iceberg:
https://www.hellopeter.com/the-courier-guy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (8/8/20)

XsCode said:


> I strongly disagree. Since this fiasco started and I was eventually forced to take this to social media to just get a response from them, several people have reached out to me with similar horror stories. A simple google search shows this is far from an isolated incident and many people are complaining about their decline in service delivery.
> 
> The issue is not that the parcel was lost, it is how they chose to deal with it that was unacceptable.
> 
> ...



@XsCode Whew! Didn't realise that there were so many problems with TCG. I thought it was an isolated incident. 
Well, as you said, you can arrange for another courier company to do a collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/8/20)

I must be very very luck then, or TCG in Limpopo just rocks. I received a number of parcels recently from vendors via TCG and all of them came swiftly and promptly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I must be very very luck then, or TCG in Limpopo just rocks. I received a number of parcels recently from vendors via TCG and all of them came swiftly and promptly.


I think you're just really lucky, my experience with these jokers over the years has definitely had it's ups and downs but unfortunately too many of the latter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## XsCode (11/8/20)

Finally I can put this mess with The courrier guy behind me. Just received my last stock from them.

@Stroodlepuff - thank you again for what you did from Vape King's side. Not sure how I would have resolved this mess without your help.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/20)

XsCode said:


> Finally I can put this mess with The courrier guy behind me. Just received my last stock from them.
> 
> @Stroodlepuff - thank you again for what you did from Vape King's side. Not sure how I would have resolved this mess without your help.



Always happy to help

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

